# Cbd oil



## kittensandkilos (Feb 17, 2018)

How many of you guys use anything Cbd oil related for joint inflammation and overall pain management? I have been reading some on the topic and figured I’d ask any thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 17, 2018)

hell yeah man i have my woman rub my back and hips almost every night


----------



## kittensandkilos (Feb 17, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> hell yeah man i have my woman rub my back and hips almost every night


Makes quite a bit of difference in recovery?


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 17, 2018)

kittensandkilos said:


> Makes quite a bit of difference in recovery?


I mean I dont see why it would help with speeding recovery but maybe reduce chronic pain ?


----------



## kittensandkilos (Feb 17, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> I mean I dont see why it would help with speeding recovery but maybe reduce chronic pain ?


Yeah I guess I meant as a by product of the pain going away, recovery would be faster.


----------



## Lab Lady (May 15, 2018)

CBD is a great natural alternative for chronic pain management. I use a 1500 mg CBD oil which is about 50mg/serving.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 16, 2018)

I am not sure how concentrated my dosage is of cbd. I promise I do ingest some daily and feel very good because of it. It has definite positive effects on wellness. I don't know that much is proven yet but attention has not been closely paid for very long. Or maybe I haven't been paying attention very long idk I'm stoned


----------



## gymrat827 (May 16, 2018)

really focus on getting a good cbd product if you get something in the mail or online.  

Grizz,

CBD doesnt get you stoned, you must be smokin on thc.  

i have a lotion thats 2/1 cbd to thc.  It helps my bad muscles and joints a decent bit.  you dont buy this at any old spot tho, you west coasters will have no trouble getting anything like this.


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2018)

My son wants me to use this...interesting


----------



## Rhino99 (May 16, 2018)

For those using, what percentage would you say it helps you and where do you get it....I see it online but dont know if legit or even worth it.....


----------



## Chillinlow (May 17, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> really focus on getting a good cbd product if you get something in the mail or online.
> 
> Grizz,
> 
> ...



what is it from CO need to try this


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> really focus on getting a good cbd product if you get something in the mail or online.
> 
> Grizz,
> 
> ...



So bc of my recreational habits with thc im also taking in CBD and many other canibanoids. Cbd dominate strains ie more then 50 % are then cross pollinated with other cbd dominating strains over and over until the new cross breed strain has less then .03 Thc that is what is considered "industrial hemp" and is still a controlled substance until it is cut and dried only then is it considered a commodity like cotton or poppy seed. Until 2014 it was all controlled until a lawyer from NC argued that poppy seed is controlled in the usa under the same control act unleas it is cooked first it can be imported bc its not able to be grown after its cooked. The lawyer went even further to push for the first time in 50 years there are a few pilot states where industral hemp can be legally grown with federal licence. Not THC but CBD. NC PA KY so far. To me this says the time is now to stake a claim . Theres a lot of hoops to go through but if anyone wants to know more the info is out there or i can spin you up on NCs rules . Happy days are here and pothead will be the new term rich haha


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2018)

Any hemp based cbd is just BS.  pretty much any cbd that does come from a dispensary is garbage too.......Unless you on the west coast or CO where things are legal and you can get real CBD product easily.  

one of the processes is using butane, which kills off pretty much all the beneficial material in there.  You all of heard the story.....there was a girl who had 50 seizures a day, she started CBD because her parents moved to CO.  

She went from 50 a day to less then one, this is the Charlotte's web stuff.  The company who trade marked that stuff is total garbage but they sell their stuff hi and it goes through a terrible process to isolate the CBD.  I wouldnt take the stuff if you paid me.  But they have their story to rely on for marketing.  

My point in the first post was get your CBD from a legit shop, nothing like Charlotte's web type shit.  Which is most cases, you will need to be in a medical legal weed state, more then 20 are......Not counting the straight legal states like CO, CA, vegas, etc

To get pain reducing benefits you will need a lot of real CBD, the type where you have 20% cbd and 2% thc.  Anything will less THC just gets killed in the processing/isolation process

There will be a legit FDA approved CBD medicine by September or October, but i wouldn't touch that stuff either.  The real, untouched and messed up stuff will contain THC, no way around it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Any hemp based cbd is just BS.  pretty much any cbd that does come from a dispensary is garbage too.......Unless you on the west coast or CO where things are legal and you can get real CBD product easily.
> 
> one of the processes is using butane, which kills off pretty much all the beneficial material in there.  You all of heard the story.....there was a girl who had 50 seizures a day, she started CBD because her parents moved to CO.
> 
> ...



I really think your narrowing the scope of CBD based on the way its currently being processed. No one is doing it right b/c they don't have to do it right in the big farming states. Hemp on the east coast is mostly being treated as a row crop and the practices the farmers and the ones promoting the program are using are not correct for producing quality crops. There are however a few operations that are learning the proper way to grow cannabis, the way your referring to. There are others that are outfitting processing plants for quality extraction Co2 not butane. There are even better ways then Co2 to extract and those processes will be up and running when the curve reaches the east coast in a few years. Trust me the young hungry farmers are migrating across the US to learn the practices of the big producing farmers out in CO or CA unfortunately most of the big Ops out west are not using the best practices either, however they are under much more stringent regulations. The Rub is the NC farmers that don't put 2 and 2 together and come home to use there old farming practices mixed with the new practices they've shelled out big bucks to learn from the established companies in the free states, then I feel that the farmers will still have issues. I speak personally to all of this b/c this has become my passion in life. I currently am working to establish myself in the industry the right way with God's will. All of the issues you pointed out above will allow me to become very successful in this project. The fact that most of what is coming out these days is not pure, not potent, and not made with love only further drives home what I have known for a long time. If you do it better and do it right, if you do it in God's name and for more then yourself then the world is yours my friend.


----------



## jennerrator (May 17, 2018)

You need to break your paragraphs up dear...makes it not really appealing to read...sorry...


----------



## Viduus (May 17, 2018)

FYI, (Sorry, it was gear’d up not _blood sweat & gear)_ had a brief section on CBD during the April 19th podcast. They discussed its benefit for chronic inflammation. 

This was in regards to new research showing systemic inflammation could be linked to depression. (Instead of serotonin) 

I haven’t paid much attention to CBD but I figured it might be interesting to you guys.


----------

